# Recommend me a toilet



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Haven't installed a 2 piece residential toilet in over 10 years,who makes a decent one these days for one of my OLDER relatives that's on a tight budget.Doesn't need to be an ADA type bowl,just something that flushes decent and won't break her bank.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

leakfree said:


> Haven't installed a 2 piece residential toilet in over 10 years,who makes a decent one these days for one of my OLDER relatives that's on a tight budget.Doesn't need to be an ADA type bowl,just something that flushes decent and won't break her bank.


Western Pottery or a Gerber Vipor. I really like Western and have installed a lot of over the years problem free. I know many guys who put in the Gerber with the same results. They're inexpensive and work really well with standard parts. 2.25" fully glazed trap-ways.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

kohler cimarron


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Toto drake


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Tight budget and decent toilet used in the same sentence gets Ferguson brand toilet and the outstanding concrete warranty.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

If your talking about Fergusons ProFlow's they are the biggest piece of **** that I have the displeasure of working on!
My budget toilet is a Mansfield.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

sierra2000 said:


> Tight budget and decent toilet used in the same sentence gets Ferguson brand toilet and the outstanding concrete warranty.


I'd agree 100%, but since they changed manufactures, IMHO, they just aren't as nice. That said, I haven't seen any notable issues.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I have more flush issues with mansfield than proflo, until you install the 3.5 flush valve in them...:whistling2:


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I am referring to the older one's from the late 90's early 2000.....Terrible time finding a flapper that does not leak (Korky) & their lift levers are pure trash too.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

The flushing from the ProFlow is decent I guess, it's just the issues I posted earlier that give me fits. I will include the later American Standards in the pure trash category.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I loath American Standard! The older ones I'll rebuild for people, the newer one I tell them they're better off getting a new one.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

sierra2000 said:


> Tight budget and decent toilet used in the same sentence gets Ferguson brand toilet and the outstanding concrete warranty.


That went over everyone's head I see.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Gerber viper. Even a little cheaper but just as good in my opinion is the gerber maxwell.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

We do both Gerper Viper and Gerber Maxwell as standart and they both work really well and looks good. I belive the Maxwell is a little cheaper than the Viper.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

So far it seems to be one of the Gerbers.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Gerber Viper is between the Maxwell and Avalanche. Our supplier swears by the Maxwell for tight budgets. For the little in savings, we stick with the Viper.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Toto Neorest, have them put it on a credit card, it will be great


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Kohler Wellworth or Cimmeron.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Western. Cheap, easy to assemble, easy to work on, and decent quality.


----------



## TanksNoTanks (Mar 12, 2015)

leakfree said:


> Haven't installed a 2 piece residential toilet in over 10 years,who makes a decent one these days for one of my OLDER relatives that's on a tight budget.Doesn't need to be an ADA type bowl,just something that flushes decent and won't break her bank.


 if you can't do a toto than maxwell has got my vote


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Maxwell or Vortens


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Has maxwell stepped it up? I installed 2 in the past and swore never again. They were just a piece of crap. You had to swap out the ballcock immediately and the flush was a joke.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm not familiar with the Western brand but there is a wholesaler a couple of miles away with Gerber...............


----------



## jtink (Apr 23, 2012)

We install American Standard Cadet Pro series as our entry level toilet.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll take my rebuilt '54 model Cadet over anything made today. Even better is the '70 or so model Roma in my brother's house. It probably will flush an elephant turd.


----------

